# Antique Bridge Rectifiers



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am hoping someone will be able to provide a little insight to the specifications of some old Motorola bridge rectifiers I recently acquired. They are Motorola rectifiers, MDA 952-1, MDA 952-2, MDA 952-3 and MDA 952-4. They look like they might be relatively heavy duty.

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Bob - 

According to the data sheet, these are 6 amp bridge rectifiers, rated up to 8 amps if you can keep the case temperature below 50C (unit mounted on a metal chassis); or 6 amps at 50C ambient. 
Peak one cycle surge is 125 amps, voltage drop 1.0 volts per diode at 3 amps. 

The -1 is a 50 volt unit, the -2 a 100 volt unit, -3 a 200 volt unit etc.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

krs, 

Thanks for the information. 

Bob


----------

